# hompage kosten



## möp (10. Dezember 2002)

moin

mich würde mal interessieren was eine hompage von diesem umfang kosten würde...www.cafe-pustekuchen.de 

hoffe ihr könnt mir was dazu sagen...

cu
möp


----------



## Christoph (10. Dezember 2002)

1.) Rechtschreibfehler im Title.
2.) keine schöne farbe, passt nicht zur schwarzen Typo.
3.) Ich seh nur den komischen Text  und komm nicht weiter auf die Site.



> mich würde mal interessieren was eine hompage von diesem umfang kosten


die telefonkosten für ein telefonat mit dem Provider um die Site vom Netz zu nehmen.

ps:
wenn die Site doch geht, wahr es mein fehler, ich habs auf 2 Browser versucht und mit Kabel


----------



## Precog (10. Dezember 2002)

bei mir funzt die site ist fast alles aus flash...
aber ich glaube, die dürfte nicht soooo teuer sein,
hab mir allerdungs auch noch nie ne hp gekauft  

naja,
man kann alles selber machen...

cYa
victork


----------



## Psyclic (10. Dezember 2002)

wie kosten ?

für die augenkrebsbehandlung danach ?

kosten wofür ?

präzision.


----------



## möp (10. Dezember 2002)

wer nen flashplayer drauf hat - da müsste sie funktionieren

nehme auch gern kritik und verbesserungs vorschläge an

cu
möp


----------



## Christoph (10. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Psyclic _
> *wie kosten ?
> 
> für die augenkrebsbehandlung danach ?
> ...



rofl  

@möp
genügt flash player 6?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo



> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *nehme auch gern kritik und verbesserungs vorschläge an
> *



also fangen wir mal an...

1) die Hintergrundfarbe (#cc6600) finde ich unpassend - bringe damit nix in Verbindung was auch nur im entferntersten schmackhafft wäre...

2) Witzenhausen: der Imageslider ruckelt bei mir wie Sau...

3) Bad Hersfeld hat nur einen Imageslider ohne weiteren Content...

4) Ähmmm... das was sich hinter der Kaffeetasse verbirgt... ähmmm was is das? 

5) Zum "Wolkenicon" öffnet es wirklich nur den ca. 2 Pixel Breiten Streifen rechts? hab nur durch zufall gesehn das da Überhaupt was ist...

6) In der Speisekarte sollte ein Abstand (Freizeile) zwischen den Produkten vorhanden sein - sieht aus wie Fließtext...

7) Ist der braune Abstand zwischen den "Frames" gewollt?

8) Im Web finde ich Serifenlose Schrifte besser lesbar - desweiteren wirkt die Verwendete Schrift bei mir unscharf...

Ok, das wars auf den ersten Blick...

Greetz Andreas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. Dezember 2002)

> 4) Ähmmm... das was sich hinter der Kaffeetasse verbirgt... ähmmm was is das?
> 
> 5) Zum "Wolkenicon" öffnet es wirklich nur den ca. 2 Pixel Breiten Streifen rechts? hab nur durch zufall gesehn das da Überhaupt was ist...



Ich schließe mich Crono an in allen Punkten, zu den 2 Qoutet Points:

4) eine Tassse Kaffe wird angeboten, mehr rcxht als schlecht...

6) Eine Jalousie rechts geht hoch und lässt einen Himmel *erahnen*

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beasntworten, was solche Seite kostet:

Ich würde für diese Seite nicht einen Pfennig bezahlen, bevor nicht die genannten und noch einige Schönheitsfehler ausgebügelt sind.

Typografisch verursacht die Seite wirklich Augenkrebs!

Meine persönliche Meinung: Zuviel des "Guten", zu sehr verspielte Sachen für eine seriöse Geschäftsseite.

Musik aus dem HIntergrund passt nicht, da ich Countrymusik nicht mt Kaffee in Verbindung bringe!

Sorry für Kritik, aber meine ehrliche Meinung!


----------



## Klon (10. Dezember 2002)

Abgesehn vom Aussehen und das ich trotz vorhandenem Flash 6 Player an der Abfrage hängen geblieben bin und nur mittels Quelltext auf die Site kam:

Für eine Firma absolut nicht representativ, da kann ich auch meine Katze vor Flash setzen oder mir inner 8ten Klasse einen der Möchtegern-Designer schnappen, die machen das für 10 Euro, auch wenn das für die Pfuscherei nicht angemessen ist.
Die Navigation ist völlig wirr.

Das läßt sich auch alles komplet in rein HTML umsetzen, ohne die default Flash Sounds und die Laufzeitfehler und überhaupt.

Mehr als 10 Euro würde ich für die Seite nicht zahlen und auch nicht verlangen (rein auf die Arbeitszeit bezogen).


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Dezember 2002)

10 Euro die man auch VIEL besser anlegen könnte.

/Kapro


----------



## möp (11. Dezember 2002)

danke - werd es mir zu herzen nehmen

cu
möp

p.s. das ding mit der farbe is - denk ich mal - ne geschmackssache, bei dem rest dürftet ihr recht haben


----------

